# Toys for a Vizsla pup



## Racheyk (Jul 8, 2019)

I just posted an introduction on the intro page which was my first post- I asked a question but I think it would serve me better to ask here.
Our new Vizsla puppy will be arriving in our home in a month so I’m in nesting mode- I have purchased new toys such as Kong, Chuck-it, Jolly Ball...but are there some puzzles or other toys that are good for occupying a Vizsla puppy?


----------



## Micbradl (Jul 17, 2019)

My girl is 5 months old and her very favorite toy is a 1 liter plastic bottle I put a small handful of dry beans into. It is loud as can be, but she will chase that thing all over the house. It had been going strong for three months but she managed to pop it this morning. She also loves the king toys made of nylon. If we aren’t careful she will completely shred them so those are used for her to chase but not chew on exclusively.


----------



## JKOMBU (Jul 18, 2016)

*Toys*

Hi there. My dog is now 3, but when he was about 3-4 months old he started chewing and tearing apart every dog toy that I brought home.There was no indestructible toy at that time! I did find that West Paw Designs, a USA company makes very, very strong toys that are made of rubber. They have Frisbee type toys, a stick like toy, balls and other toys they are difficult to describe. Check out their web site. I did find them at smaller pet supply stores here in Northeast OH. They are indeed indestructible. I have left them out all winter and this summer with no problems. They are more expensive than some toys but well worth the money when you consider you are throwing toys away that have been destroyed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Racheyk (Jul 8, 2019)

This sounds quick and easy - especially when in a pinch- Thank you!


----------



## Racheyk (Jul 8, 2019)

JKOMBU said:


> Hi there. My dog is now 3, but when he was about 3-4 months old he started chewing and tearing apart every dog toy that I brought home.There was no indestructible toy at that time! I did find that West Paw Designs, a USA company makes very, very strong toys that are made of rubber. They have Frisbee type toys, a stick like toy, balls and other toys they are difficult to describe. Check out their web site. I did find them at smaller pet supply stores here in Northeast OH. They are indeed indestructible. I have left them out all winter and this summer with no problems. They are more expensive than some toys but well worth the money when you consider you are throwing toys away that have been destroyed. Hope this helps.


Thank you- I found that brand on amazon!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

JKOMBU said:


> Hi there. My dog is now 3, but when he was about 3-4 months old he started chewing and tearing apart every dog toy that I brought home.There was no indestructible toy at that time! I did find that West Paw Designs, a USA company makes very, very strong toys that are made of rubber. They have Frisbee type toys, a stick like toy, balls and other toys they are difficult to describe. Check out their web site. I did find them at smaller pet supply stores here in Northeast OH. They are indeed indestructible. I have left them out all winter and this summer with no problems. They are more expensive than some toys but well worth the money when you consider you are throwing toys away that have been destroyed. Hope this helps.



Thanks for this tip.....just purchased a handful of their toys. Called CS and they were extremely helpful selecting the correct ones. Will let you know how we make out once they come in next week.


----------



## joav (Aug 10, 2018)

i’d say especially when starting out,
make sure you have the right toy about for the right situation,
i can’t tell you how many problems got averted with george early on
because i was able to change the dynamic to a new game or activity.

the word dogged exists for a reason,
frustration, yours or theirs, is no reason for them to abandon a pursuit...
luckily, they reset easy when the toy/dynamic changes.

will just warn you now, they will not say when they are over tired,
an exhausted vizsla does not quit.
be prepared to enforce naps, take toys away;
think it took george about 6 months to figure out when to turn his mind off...

most toys take some time and training to use, so, be prepared to go slow to use effectively.

i used tug [with a rope-type toy] to get to fetch, but, until he had fetch down, he had limited interest in most balls / sticks.
takes a bit of time until their mouth is big enough to get a good grip on most things as well...

that said, we got a kong squeeze crackle bone when he was born; it bounces unpredictably when you throw it, we still use it daily, is one of his favorites.

early on i used small bits of food to teach him how to catch,
we then graduated to small tennis balls,
now he has mad skillz with anything.... was well worth the time to teach.

once he had fetch down [this took months to get solid], we got a chuck-it football.
also an irregular bouncer,
has the perfect ratio of him being able to grip it and me able to pry it loose.
there’s no other way to describe his look other than giddy when he grabs it every morning.

even if i add the medical bills for my broken fingers [we tend to play tackle],
one of the best joy / $ purchases i’ve made in my life...

ultimately, the only toy they really want is you.
enjoy your final month of quiet for a while...


----------



## duke.the.viszla (Aug 28, 2019)

"invincible rings" have been great for teething


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

you will be the favorite toy for several months!


----------

